# Farmer's Almanac is optomistic for 2011-12



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

This year’s forecast indicates that northern New England, the Great Lakes region, and most parts of Canada are in for a very snowy winter. 

...
From Southern New England and the Mid Atlantic states down through the Southeast and Gulf coasts, conditions will be warmer, but very wet. 
...
Anyone who enjoys the skiing Northeast knows there is no better skiing east of the Mississippi than in Vermont’s many unspoiled peaks. With heavy snow and colder than average temperatures predicted for much of the season, Vermont, and nearby resorts in New Hampshire and Maine, will be the place to be this winter. New York’s Adirondack range is also well situated for a good season, though further south, the Catskills and Pennsylvania’s Pocono and Laurel Mountain ranges will see less stellar conditions.

Across Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, and northern New York, heavy snow in early December will bring an early start to the skiing season. A series of minor snow showers should keep the slopes covered with the white stuff for until February, when more heavy snowstorms are expected to pound the region all month long and into early March.







"pound" is one of my favorite words!

source:
http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2011/09/26/where-to-hit-the-slopes-in-2011-12/


----------

